# SFW Group RP Invite



## Tayoria (Apr 28, 2019)

Fractured Time SFW Group RP Invite

We are looking for active players to participate in a SFW group RP. If you're interested please send me or @Telnac a note saying so!

Fractured Time is a SFW group furry role-play set in the late medieval era (circa A.D. 1450.) Due to a failed attempt to control the flow of time through magic, the time line has been fractured for more than a thousand years. As a result, some characters and technology exist from other time periods ranging from the bronze age through the interplanetary colonial era (circa A.D. 2250.)

Primary characters are furry/scaly characters (preferably a modified version of your fursona.) Secondary characters are allowed, with the approval of a mod, and can be furry/scaly or human.

Special rule to encourage more activity and to prevent one inactive player from holding other players hostage: time always progresses! One calendar month is one day in RP time, no matter how active or inactive a player may be.

Because of the good search utility and the support for stickers, we use LINE as our chosen app. LINE is available for free for PC, Mac, Android or iOS devices.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 29, 2019)

If anyone has questions feel free to post them here!


----------



## Telnac (May 3, 2019)

Bump. We will be bringing this rp live soon. Last chance to get in before it starts!


----------



## Telnac (May 14, 2019)

Bump. We're bringing this rp live tomorrow!


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey I know I’m late for the party but I’m interested in doing this rp. Could I still join?


----------



## Telnac (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, the RP is still open to new players.  We do a short interview with potential players, after which you'll be let into the Out of Character room where you can read the rules, make a character and chat with the other players. Once you have agree to the rules and make a character, you'll be let into the main RP room.. I'll send you a link to the interview room in PM.


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 12, 2019)

Alright thanks


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2019)

Snipe3553 said:


> Alright thanks


Ping? Did you get the invite?


----------



## Darsana (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey would I be able to join? I sent a note to tayoria yesterday but I haven't received a response yet (I blame time zones)


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2019)

Certainly! I sent you an invite link in PM


----------

